# Two way ethernet splitter?



## benihana99

I have a little problem. I have both my computer and my xbox in the same place, using the same monitor and speakers. However, every time i switch from computer to xbox, i need to switch the one ethernet cable from the tower to the xbox. its quite a pain, especially since the audio doesnt need switching and the video switches with the push of a button. i have one ethernet wall jack in my room. i have a few extra ethernet cords and plenty of cat5e cable. what is the best way to have both devices connected to the internet at the same time? i have seen Instructables and Wikihows on creating your own ethernet splitter, but im skeptical to try because i dont have the fastest ISP as it is and i feel that may slow me down even more.

thanks in advance!


----------



## DizzlyDood

You need a switch or another cable pull from the router.  Ethernet splitter/hub is not the best way to go as you will need to deal with addressing along with the possibility of many other issues.


----------



## benihana99

DizzlyDood said:


> You need a switch or another cable pull from the router.  Ethernet splitter/hub is not the best way to go as you will need to deal with addressing along with the possibility of many other issues.



bummer.... can anyone find a switch for like 10 bucks? i dont have a lot of money.


----------



## cohen

Yes you can get one, my school has a few.

Not sure where you can get them from... maybe try newegg.

Cohen


----------

